
Live From Apple’s WWDC 2013 Keynote - austengary
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/10/live-blog-wwdc-2013-keynote/
======
cicloid
I would prefer a new iOS, the hardware can come later :) I'm very happy with
my iPhone 5 and iPad 2

~~~
fakeer
Even with this battery?

------
bifrost
I sortof hope they announce the iPhone 6 (aka the 5s) so I can stop refreshing
macrumors :)

~~~
adlpz
It's unlikely, though, if all the rumors you mention are reliable. Maybe in
September.

~~~
bifrost
Hey no iPhone 6 so I bought a 5 today :)

------
ksec
Will there be LiveStream tonight directly from Apple?

